# Good Luck on the Exam, and...



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't go posting exam questions when you get back.

Play stupid games you will win stupid prizes I assure you..


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2016)

_"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits."_


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

What a boring day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wait, what day is it today???


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's F'n Friday!!!!


----------



## thekzieg (Oct 28, 2016)

I CAN'T WAIT TO SPAM


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 28, 2016)

Is today the day?  Shit!  Did I miss it!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> Is today the day?  Shit!  Did I miss it!


No, the exams are on Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> What a boring day.








Did someone say Boring?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

wow, look at that turd


----------



## gpoli111 (Oct 28, 2016)

Why haven't they moved the PE to Saturday since the FE is CBT now?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2016)

w/o an av, I can't understand what you're saying...


----------



## gpoli111 (Oct 28, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> w/o an av, I can't understand what you're saying...


Why haven't they moved the PE to Saturday since the FE is CBT now?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2016)

RG, no forum shut-down?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2016)

If any test-takers are listening, can you grab me an extra Oct 2016 (green   ) pencil?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

@ptatohed I think you have a problem.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @ptatohed I think you have a problem.


This has already been discussed and determined to be true.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Any verification on @ptatohed's theory?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Any verification on ptatohed's theory?


That he had a problem? Yes, he does.


----------



## cdc0001 (Oct 28, 2016)

Pencil was indeed green

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice.

I never passed with a green pencil. I never passed with blue one either. Red was my passing color for the FE and the PE.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2016)

cdc0001 said:


> Pencil was indeed green
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh yeah baby.  Who's the man?    

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/24750-i-almost-solved-the-ncees-pencil-color-equation-but-not-quite/


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I never passed with a green pencil. I never passed with blue one either. Red was my passing color for the FE and the PE.


It was the opposite for me. Green passed the FE and PE. Red, not so much...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2016)

Let's mix the green with the red to see what we get.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 31, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Let's mix the green with the red to see what we get.




I think in Resident Evil when you mix the red herb with the green one, you get full health recovery.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I think in Resident Evil when you mix the red herb with the green one, you get full health recovery.


This is true. But if you happened to be poisoned, you had to also include a blue herb. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> This is true. But if you happened to be poisoned, you had to also include a blue herb. :thumbs:


Hmmmm.... I wonder then what the black pencil does.  :scratchhead:


----------

